# Norton 360-Check My Review



## rakeshishere (May 19, 2007)

After Listening some Great News about Symantec's latest Product Norton 360,I decided to check how true it was and how good was it in its Functionality...Here are some of my observations:

*Good:*

*1.* Its Really Not Memory/Resource Hoggin like other Norton Products such as Norton AV or Norton Internet Security 

*2. *Most of the Process such as *PC-Tuneup,File Backup,Live update,* etc happens in the Background and Does not Trouble the user to take some action on it
The Previous Products of Norton gave lots of Trouble by alerting the user to update their AV each and everytime the machine was ON.This was for a Good Reason but this was very buggy and gave a lot of annoyance

*3. *Along with Auto-Protect Feature ,There is also another option in Settings Panel to "*Hide Auto-Protect Popups*" which is very useful in case any user is annoyed about Alerts and Prompts

4. There are various Tools for different options such as *Internet History cleaner,PC Defragmentation,and PC Tuneup.*

*5. SONAR-* Symantec Online Network for Advanced Response.This is one such Feature which you all will like the Most in this Product


*BAD:*

After all Praises for this Softie Here is some of the Really Bad-Bad Part i Found in this Softie ...

*1.* It does not Alert if Virus,Trojan is Present in Archived Files...Though it doesnt allow extraction of such Files..I Just tested this myself and was bewildered to find why the file was not Getting extracted and gave me errors when Auto-Protect Feature was ON..I just disabled and then Enabled it to find that the Archived File contained a Trojan. 

*2. Fraud Monitoring Toolbar* which detects Fraud,phishing website works with Internet Explorer only and doesnt support any other browser such as Firefox or Opera
Though this feature supports Internet Explorer only ...Its functionality and Detection Rate is Very weak..I myself tested this with certain Websites where the Toolbar gave me a msg stating- "*No indication that this webpage is fraudulent*" or "*Unable to find that this webpage is fraudulent*" 

*3.* In case u Need Features such as *Ad-Blocking,Parental Control,Anti-spam*..U need to install a Norton Addon-pack..I wonder why though this softie been so huge is not bundled with this feature by Default?
There is a surprise in HERE-->This is Available in RETAIL VERSIONS ONLY and U need to Activate ur Product by purchasing it to use the Feature of Norton Addon Pack

*4.* Its not a "*All-in-One Complete security suite*" as Mentioned by Symantec.U still need to use other small spyware removers,AV as this Feature is Not so improved and good in Norton 360. For ur Info:- Norton 360 uses the Norton Antivirus 2007 engine

*5. *The Disk Optimization Feature takes a Hell Lot of ur PC time for First Time when used**

_This is all what i Felt about this Product..Do add ur views and opionion about this over-hyped product From Symantec...I will update this post as soon as i find more features and drawbacks in it..The reason why i posted this as Many users were just praising this Product a lot in this Forum_**


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2007)

So, in conclusion, you feel this product does not deserve to be rated high..?? Good review yaar. I'll stay away from Norton..


----------



## Akshay (May 19, 2007)

@rakesh

So which one wud u recommend - Norton or KAV or NOD32


----------



## rakeshishere (May 20, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @rakesh
> 
> So which one wud u recommend - Norton or KAV or NOD32



I say..Go For NOD32


----------



## Third Eye (May 21, 2007)

Nice review rakesh


----------



## ashisharya (May 25, 2007)

i hate norton products


----------



## mkmkmk (May 25, 2007)

KAV rules...


----------



## Akshay (May 26, 2007)

@rakesh

Was expecting KAV frm u. Is NOD32 dat gud? If yes, I wil give it a try...


----------



## Ihatemyself (May 26, 2007)

Well i dont use AV .They suck more than viruses do.But anyways thanx.i will tell about norton 360 to paranoid frens


----------



## rakeshishere (May 26, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @rakesh
> 
> Was expecting KAV frm u. Is NOD32 dat gud? If yes, I wil give it a try...



I dont want another *AV war* but IMO I Feel NOD32 is a Very light AV which doesnt Hog Memory and works very well
         I have used KAV which didnt suit me so well


----------



## Akshay (May 28, 2007)

*Downloading NOD for my odr PC.... *


----------



## sandeepk (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the review.
Though it has been a long time since I used any Norton product. It came free for 1 years with Motherboard CD. I used it only for a month or two and then replaced it with AVG.
I am currently using AVG Free Antivirus and Spyware.


----------



## rakeshishere (May 28, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review.
> Though it has been a long time since I used any Norton product. It came free for 1 years with Motherboard CD. I used it only for a month or two and then replaced it with AVG.
> I am currently using AVG Free Antivirus and Spyware.



Very Nice Replacement...and that too a* FREE* one


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 3, 2007)

I Just Got my hands on anniversary issue(June) of Digit today and found this Review to be published in the Digit Magazine


----------



## vish786 (Aug 3, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I say..Go For NOD32



what abt kaspersky ?... i didnt like the interface of nod32


----------



## Garbage (Aug 3, 2007)

NOD32 is pretty good. I'm still away from Norton products... 

I tried KAV 2 times, but both times it crashed my XP. 

So, don't wanna try more....


----------



## vish786 (Aug 3, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> NOD32 is pretty good. I'm still away from Norton products...
> 
> I tried KAV 2 times, but both times it crashed my XP.
> 
> So, don't wanna try more....


crashed ?? wat is ur system config ??

crashed becoz of virus ?? or coz of memory used my it ??


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 3, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> what abt kaspersky ?... i didnt like the interface of nod32


 
What? Its got the smallest Footprint with the simplest interface of all AV's


----------



## anandk (Aug 4, 2007)

nice review ! posting taskmanager screenshot to show resource utilization of norton wud be of grt help


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 4, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> nice review ! posting taskmanager screenshot to show resource utilization of norton wud be of grt help


 
LOL ...Why would some one need SOLID Proof for this?  
B/w,I have uninstalled Norton 360 after a Bad experience with this $hitty product and currently been using Zone Alarm Internet Security Suite


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> *2. Fraud Monitoring Toolbar* which detects Fraud,phishing website works with Internet Explorer only and doesnt support any other browser such as Firefox or Opera


That, IMHO, is the most serious flaw. At least Firefox should have been supported, which is what most tech savvy people (and even cyber cafés) use nowadays.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 5, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> That, IMHO, is the most serious flaw. At least Firefox should have been supported, which is what most tech savvy people (and even cyber cafés) use nowadays.


 
Its already there in Firefox & Opera built in.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 5, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> crashed ?? wat is ur system config ??
> 
> crashed becoz of virus ?? or coz of memory used my it ??



I don't know the exact reasone.
But here is configuration -

Intel 101Ggc Mobo
Intel 3.06 Pentium D Processor.
1 GB DDR RAM
200 GB SATA + 80 GB HDD
Windows XP SP2 with latest updates. 
And NO VIRUSES SIENCE 2 YEARS !!!

When I restarted computer after installing KAV, it refuses to boot.
After that I formatted my PC (as I love formatting..  ) and re-installed Windows. But after another try for KAV gives same result...


----------



## vish786 (Aug 5, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> I don't know the exact reasone.
> But here is configuration -
> 
> Intel 101Ggc Mobo
> ...



KAV is running smoothly on my 2.66 Ghz intel with 512 ram.

then it has to run more smoothly on ur system.


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Its already there in Firefox & Opera built in.



_Yes,and this thread isnt talking about features of FF/Opera_? 
B/w Isn't the *Fraud Monitoring Toolbar* supposed to be more effecient and Powerful than the one already available in FF/Opera?


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 24, 2007)

*Norton 360 v2.0 Beta Next Month*


Symantec has announced that its Norton 360 version 2.0 beta will be available early next month.The previous release of Norton 360 was  reviewed  over *HERE* by  me.Norton 360 being a complete security suite from Symantec has been updated and revised for a v2.0 release in coming months.

The key features in the Norton 360 version 2.0 beta include *browser protection*, *Norton identity safe*, and *more back-up options*.
 Browser protection secures browsers against attacks, pro-actively blocking new, unknown malware before it hits users' PCs. The technology deals with online threats occurring through drive-by downloads, where cyber criminals exploit browser vulnerabilities on legitimate sites, and inject threats onto PCs. 

Norton Identity Safe provides protection against online fraud, and manages user identity with one-click login to trusted sites. 

With more back-up options, users can back-up documents, music files, and photos on Blu-ray, iPods, and shared drives, using the method that best suits their data protection needs. 

*Version 2.0 also includes additional new features such as intelligent background scanner for silent auto security and performance tasks; home network map for checking the status of wireless security, mapping connected devices, and offering expert advice to manage network security settings; and manual scanning of individual files and folders. *

In addition, it also features PC tune-up that optimizes PC performance by removing unnecessary registry files and assists automatic shutdown upon task completion, plus Internet browser clean-up capability extended to the Firefox browser.


----------

